
AlphaGo taught itself to win, but without humans it would have run out of time - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/27/alphago-deepmind-ai-code-google
======
ocdtrekkie
I don't think this is something that'd be shockingly hard to teach AlphaGo to
do itself. But it's an additional variable that they probably didn't want to
throw to chance going into this competition. As a relatively simple formula,
hard-coding it prevents a weird oddity from costing them the match.

